# An Albrecht QCTP mounted keyless chuck



## Janderso (Dec 10, 2021)

When drilling small deep holes in a larger lathe, I find it time consuming to crank back or to pull the tail stock to clear chips.
Now I get it. You see these QCTP mounted chucks, I never really saw the need.
I found this Albrecht chuck on Ebay. Brand new for a great price. I purchased a 33 Morse taper with a straight 1/2” shank Arbor.
I made a spacer, cut the slit with a 1/8” end mill.
It locks up really well.
Can’t wait to try it.


----------



## davidpbest (Dec 10, 2021)

Suggestion: program your DRO tool offsets so you can quickly bring the chuck to spindle centerline without indicating.


----------



## Alcap (Dec 11, 2021)

I’ve seen those drills mounted in the tool posts too . I sure could use one on my little bench lathe . I don’t have a readout so I would have to set the center each time , height would be set , is there a easy way . Heck I’m not sure how I would do any time .


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 11, 2021)

Alcap said:


> I’ve seen those drills mounted in the tool posts too . I sure could use one on my little bench lathe . I don’t have a readout so I would have to set the center each time , height would be set , is there a easy way . Heck I’m not sure how I would do any time .


I use 2 pieces of .5" diameter drill rod with the ends ground square, no chamfer. Secure one in the lathe chuck and the other in the drill chuck, butt the ends together and it is very easy to align them perfectly.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 11, 2021)

Janderso said:


> When drilling small deep holes in a larger lathe, I find it time consuming to crank back or to pull the tail stock to clear chips.
> Now I get it. You see these QCTP mounted chucks, I never really saw the need.
> I found this Albrecht chuck on Ebay. Brand new for a great price. I purchased a 33 Morse taper with a straight 1/2” shank Arbor.
> I made a spacer, cut the slit with a 1/8” end mill.
> ...


Wish I had known you wanted/needed one Jeff . I have a CXA Dorian for taper shanks down the basement that is ready to leave .


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 11, 2021)

Hmm, that gives me an idea, just need to find a broache or two.
I drilled a 1/8" hole 10" deep for my power hacksaw project, and I could not believe how self centering a properly set up drill can be. I guess that it is another inherent benefit of a lathe.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 11, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> Suggestion: program your DRO tool offsets so you can quickly bring the chuck to spindle centerline without indicating.


I would but I don't have a DRO on the lathe.
I'm a purist  and cheap


----------



## Alcap (Dec 11, 2021)

I mounted a chuck into the MT2 tool holder , I didn’t have 2 pieces of drill rod like Eddye suggested but some round stock to get it rough . Couldn’t get the height needed so had to make a offset height stop . Thinking about it I should have made a few , oh well .


----------



## Alcap (Dec 12, 2021)

After thinking about the height issue I had in the above post ,I’m thinking I could have used a carbide end mill to recess the area underneath the original knurled adjuster .


----------



## Janderso (Dec 12, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Wish I had known you wanted/needed one Jeff . I have a CXA Dorian for taper shanks down the basement that is ready to leave .


Of course you do.


----------

